# Overnight Venice Trip 3/4 Sep



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

Need one more for an overnight trip for Tuna/Wahoo/Dolphin. Cost works out about $250.00 each.We have all gear on the boat. This is not a charter, 2 people dropped out on the trip. Last trip 6 Y/F 24 B/F 2 wahoo. Previous trip 52 Dolphin. we will ride down together from Long Beach, MS to Venice. Fish the rest of the day, all night and the morning.


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

Trip not going to happen for obvious reasons:boo


----------

